# Sig Sauer P227



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone here have experience with the P227 who could provide a review of sorts?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't own one, but a quick google finds this...
A Perfect 10? Sig Sauer's P227 - American Rifleman


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> I don't own one, but a quick google finds this...
> A Perfect 10? Sig Sauer's P227 - American Rifleman


Yeah, I read that. Just wanted to see if anyone on this site has one, or has at least shot one.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Anyone here have experience with the P227 who could provide a review of sorts?


I bought the Sig P227 carry and have really liked shooting it. Any questions just ask.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I got to hold one, and it feels pretty good. How does it shoot? I love the P220, but it can be a bit jumpy b/c it is so light for a full size service pistol. Does the P227 shoot more like the P226? Smooth and accurately?


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I got to hold one, and it feels pretty good. How does it shoot? I love the P220, but it can be a bit jumpy b/c it is so light for a full size service pistol. Does the P227 shoot more like the P226? Smooth and accurately?


Now mine is the carry with the 3.9 inch bbl. somewhat shorter then the full sized P227 with a 4.4 inch bbl. But keep in mind it's a .45acp the P226 is a 9mm right? So shooting a .45 is going to have a bigger felt recoil then a 9mm. That said my P227 with the new E2 grip,is very easy on my hand as far a felt recoil. And it's easy to shoot i don't have the quick reset type trigger,and don't feel i need it.
I bought a Comp-Tac Infidel holster and will carry it maybe in the winter. I
also bought a Sig WK-25 navy 9mm it's a fullsized P226 and i enjoy shooting it also.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm familiar with the recoil difference btwn the 9mm and .45. I have owned the P226 MK25 and the P220 in both DA/SO and SAO versions. The P220 seems to jump more than most other full size .45s I've shot, like the M&P45, 1911, Glock 21, 30, 41. My curiosity is over the heaftier frame being based on the P226 model rather than the P220. I'm waiting for my local range to get a P227 for rental so I can give it a run. I'm carry the Glock 19 for my EDC, and won't replace it, but I do like to stock the safe with great guns. Thanks for the input!


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, I'm familiar with the recoil difference btwn the 9mm and .45. I have owned the P226 MK25 and the P220 in both DA/SO and SAO versions. The P220 seems to jump more than most other full size .45s I've shot, like the M&P45, 1911, Glock 21, 30, 41. My curiosity is over the heaftier frame being based on the P226 model rather than the P220. I'm waiting for my local range to get a P227 for rental so I can give it a run. I'm carry the Glock 19 for my EDC, and won't replace it, but I do like to stock the safe with great guns. Thanks for the input!


I was of the impression that the P227 was built on the P220 frame,with the redesigned grip to except the double stack .45 Ammo. The P226 is a 9mm handgun so i don't feel Sig used it for the P227 .45. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They did. In all the reviews I've seen, it is stated that the P227 is based on the P226 frame. Check out hicock45 review, and nutnfancy. Pretty good reviews of the pistol actually. The P220 is thinner than the P226 b/c it is a single stack frame, where as the P226 and P227 are both double stacks. The grip on the P227 is slightly wider than the P226 grip. Although it is noticeable, it is marginally wider. Perhaps 1/32" or so. Below is a pretty good write up.

SIG Sauer P227 Pistol - Article - POLICE Magazine


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have watched both videos both were of the full sized P227,also read the review in Guns Magazine. If the P227 is built on the P226 frame or P220 frame,IMHO the frame i see on my P227 carry is sturdy enough to take many years of shooting thousands of rounds of .45acp Ammo.
There was a problem of a roll pin failing in early production of the P227, but it was quickly fixed and have not heard of it happening with todays production. There has been some people unhappy with Sigs short trigger used in the P227,but a standard long trigger can be bought and replace the short trigger.
Also some people don't like the E2 grips,and i have heard of a package of mounting hardware Sig might start selling so the old two piece grips as used on older Sigs can replace the E2 grip., not sure it is a true fact.
But all in all the new P227 has been well excepted and is selling well to police Depts replacing their Glocks, and plain people just like myself.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I'd like to shoot one. Heck, I'd like to shoot them all! I liked the new grips, but I understand some folks like the older grips. I do. In fact, I stopped replacing mine some time ago in favor of the factory Sig grip panels. They just fit my hand better.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the Nitron Carry as well. The P227 with a less than 4'' Bbl has good balance, even with a loaded magazine. The base plate of the mag. can be switched out , to a flush mount ( P226) this will give you 1 more round. Now 14 rd.'ers are avail.
Shoots exceptionally well off a bench...for a "Duty type " pistol. Now I have to get used to double taps with a pistol of this size.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll have to put this on my list. I have a few, but it will work its way into the fold.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I love Sig's and the P227 is very nice, but I can't see the added bulk for 2 additional rounds. I'll stay with the 220.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, there's certainly nothing wrong with that. I've found the P220s I've owned in the past to have a bit of a harsh muzzle fiip. I think probably the P227 being designed in the P226 frame would help to reduce that, but I don't know.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

So far after my on going trips to my local range with my P227 carry,there has been no problems with the P227.


----------

